# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo

## elregante

Para los amigos del foro que están interesados en diseñar o instalar sistemas de riego por goteo en huertos utilizando depósitos de poca altura, puedes descargar completamente *gratis* el programa *RILO 4.15*  elaborado por El Regante en nuestra pagina Web:   http://galeon.com/elregante2/Rilo.html   Puedes descargar Rilo 4,15 (ejecutable compactada 2,3 MB), o si lo prefieren pueden descargar también el paquete de instalación de Rilo 4,15 (24,4 MB). El progrma contempla los aspectos siguientes:   
 Selección del gotero
 Diseño agronómico
 Selección del sistema de alimentación (configuración del sistema)
 Selección de las tuberías a utilizar
 Selección de los accesorios (válvulas, filtros)
 Diseño Hidráulico
 Resultados (hidráulicos, diámetros necesarios, volumen del depósito etc.)
 Listado de los materiales 
Además se pueden descargar el Manual, tablas, ejemplos y otras informaciones relacionadas con el tema. 
Saldados  *El Regante* Temas similares: Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Curso: Herramientas de AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 para el Diseño de Canales de Riego Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas Software de riego. (descarga libre)

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado buen día
me puede enviar por correo sus software. existen dificultades en las rutas para bajarlos. 
saludos 
Jack

----------

orellanapr@hotmail.com

----------

